#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   Befundübersetzung MRT HWS und LWS >

## Antje1969

Hallo zusammen , kann mir bitte jemand folgende Befunde 
übersetzen. 
MRT HWS:
HWS weist eine Streckhaltung und angedeutete Kyphosierung im Segment C5/6 auf. Der Zwischenwirbelraum ist hier höhengemindert und zeigt eine geringe Oedembildung in bandförmiger Ausbreitung. Das Signal von Myelon und Liquor ist in allen Messsequenzen  regelrecht. In der axialen Aufnahme ist in diesem Segment eine deutliche Uncovertebralarthrose nachweisbar mit Einengung des Spinalkanales insgesamt und der entsprechenden Foramina, rechts betont. Osteochondrose C 5/6 
MRT LWS:
Leichte Steilhaltung der LWS. Altersentsprechendes Signal der Bandscheibenfächer ohne signifikante Höhenminderung. Regelrechte Weite des Spinalkanals. Segment LWK 4/5 initiale breitbasige Banscheibenprotrusion. Bei hypertropher, aktivierter Facettenarthrose in diesem Segment kommt es überwiegend zu einer knöchernen Einengung des vor allem linksseitigen Lateralrezessus. 
Vielen Dank und schönen Abend 
Lg Antje

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Antje  *MRT HWS*
Die Halswirbelsäule zeigt eine verstäkte Wölbung nach vorn und eine verstärkte Nachhintenwölbung im Übergang zur Brustwirbelsäule. In diesem Bereich ist der Zwischenwirbelraum (Bandscheibenfächer) höhengemindert, die Bandscheiben erscheinen leicht aufgequollen. In den Wirbelgelenken erkennt man deutliche Arthrosen. Der Rückenmarkkanal sowie die Zwischenwirbellöcher (Austrittstelle der Spinalnerven) sind verengt. Das Rückenmark selbst arbeitet ohne auffälligen Befund.  *MRT LWS*
Die Vorwölbung der Lendenwirbelsäule ist zu flach. Die Bandscheiben sind normal hoch, der Rückenmarkkanal nicht verengt. Zwischen 4. und 5. Lendenwirbel befindet sich eine leichte, breitflächige Bandscheibenvorwölbung. Auf dieser Höhe sitzt auch eine Wirbelgelenkarthrose mit akuten Entzündungszeichen. Das führt zu einer Einengung der Gelenkflächen zu den Querfortsätzen. 
Gruß Christiane

----------

